# Welcome to Pippa



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Today we picked up our new puppy.
Its been a whole year since we lost our Bryn and although we both still miss him immensely we also missed having a dog about the house after 36 years of continuous dog ownership.

Pippa is a cross labrador. Mum a black pedigree Labrador, dad is a 'wheaten' Labradoodle lurcher.
Pippa is black with just a white blaze on her chest and appears to be settling down already and getting to know the garden and tricky french windows, you know those things you can see through but can't walk through .

Off to the vet on Monday for vaccinations and micro-chip and setting up her pet passport.

Now wondering if we'll get any sleep tonight


----------



## Bill_OR (Feb 6, 2010)

Looks a cute pup and she'll change your lifestyle completely!
Have fun!
Bill


----------



## jarcadia (May 1, 2005)

Glad you've got a new pal, for us a motorhome isn't "home" without a dog.

B&J


----------



## lins (Sep 29, 2008)

omg how cute is she,hope she settles in to her new home.Does she realize how lucky she is to have a dad and mum like you too.xxx lin.


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

Here's wishing you many happy hours and walks together.


----------



## zoro (May 1, 2005)

How sweet Pippa looks, can't wait to meet her. 

Steve & Jo


----------

